# abbreviations



## Sands (Aug 11, 2016)

Hello!
I'm sorry if I've missed where abbreviations are explained - could someone point me in the right direction please  as I'm struggling to understand the D language 
Thank you x


----------



## Martin Canty (Aug 11, 2016)

Hi Sands, try this one....

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=16567


----------



## Sands (Aug 11, 2016)

Martin Canty said:


> Hi Sands, try this one....
> 
> http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=16567





Martin Canty said:


> Hi Sands, try this one....
> 
> http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=16567




Thank you!


----------

